# Hedgie poo question...



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

I have a strange question...does anyone else have a hedgie that poops where it sleeps? Is this abnormal? Should I be worried about him? 

I've never know any critter that didn't mind sleeping in his own poo, but Tiggy seems to be one of them! 

Thanks!
Melanie


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

mculler said:


> I have a strange question...does anyone else have a hedgie that poops where it sleeps? Is this abnormal? Should I be worried about him?
> 
> I've never know any critter that didn't mind sleeping in his own poo, but Tiggy seems to be one of them!
> 
> ...


Hedgies pretty much sleep where they feel likes sleeping. lol. 
I don't see anything abnormal about it and I don't think it's something for you to worry about. Just means you may have to give him more foot baths to get the poop off him!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi never sleeps in his own poop or pee... he's pooped in his cuddle sack before, and as soon as he did it, he was out of the cuddle sack and looking for something else to hide in.... so I can't help you there...

Maybe you can try litter training him?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it depends because I've heard before that if they poop in their beds it could be a sign of a health problem. Hope everything is ok and that its just he didn't want to leave his hidey place.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies and those in a new home often will potty in their beds for a while. Also the elderly will quite often go in their beds. 

In an adult that formerly didn't poop in the bed and suddenly starts to it can be a sign of illness.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Babies and those in a new home often will potty in their beds for a while. Also the elderly will quite often go in their beds.


Nancy, when would you expect a baby to get better about this? I've had this issue with Watson for a while, although it is normally pee rather than poo. He's just about 10 weeks old. I came in the other day and he was buried and sleeping in his litter box - so I changed to paper towels so he wouldn't think the Yesterday's news was a place to burrow. I've also been changing the lining and fleece strips almost twice a week because he pees in his igloo on the strips.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Finding poops in Tex's hedgiebag is what alerted me to his giardia. 

If your hedgie used to poop and sleep in different locations, but is now doing it in the same place, I'd be thinking about a vet visit. 

How old is Tiggy?

Of course, if hedgie happens to fall asleep on a poopy wheel... well... Tex... :roll:


----------



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

He has done it since I got him. (Hes is around 3 months and I've had him for about 2 months) And I have tried litter training him but I think he has decided it isn't for him!  He isn't acting any different and his poop isn't abnormal.

Any more advice? Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Beanie said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Babies and those in a new home often will potty in their beds for a while. Also the elderly will quite often go in their beds.
> ...


At 10 weeks, he still hasn't figured out what he'es doing yet and hasn't been with you long enough to be totally settled. When they potty in bed you need to change the bed daily. You can try giving him an other igloo or sleeping area. I've had a few decide they wanted to use their igloo as a potty so they could go in privacy. It's worth a try, one as a bed, one as a potty. :lol:


----------



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

> At 10 weeks, he still hasn't figured out what he'es doing yet and hasn't been with you long enough to be totally settled. When they potty in bed you need to change the bed daily. You can try giving him an other igloo or sleeping area. I've had a few decide they wanted to use their igloo as a potty so they could go in privacy. It's worth a try, one as a bed, one as a potty. :lol:


I'll give it a try! Thank you!


----------

